# cute milestone



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

So I have Monday off and my wife texts me, "I wish we could do something."

I respond with "yeah, sleep in, go eat breakfast at the pancake place, take a nap, watch tv, take another nap, do some work outside, grill out and finish the evening with more tv. the perfect day."

She texts back "no sex?" :smthumbup:

You see, this is coming from the woman that 2 years ago hated sex, NEVER EVER sent or said ANYTHING suggestive AND to top it off, we just had sex last night.

Things are looking UP !


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Awww....that was cute.

No sex for me. 

I'm going out of town for over a week. Boo!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Or maybe its been a long time of little to no sex, so she doesn't want to lose you and the marriage, so she texts you, lets have sex.....to keep things going?

2 years of little to no sex?

She should be wanting sex almost every day for the next 2 years making up for the non existent sex.


----------

